# need info on state park/ dnr launch stickers



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i know october 1st the 10.00 sticker was started when you buy new plates. i bought my 2011 plates sticker in august when they didnt have this new program in effect yet. so my st. park/ dnr launch stickers expirered dec. 31st 2010. so what can i do for new sticker for the window, i sure dont want to spend 48 bucks for them. or are my 2010 stickers good till i buy new plates in august this year. so can anyone give me the info on whats up ??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You can get in for free untill you plates come due. Or if you want you can buy a sticker for $10.

Go to http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798-234654--,00.html

Try here too: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=365444


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

so after reading the links it looks like im good to go with my 2010 stickers till my b-day in sept 2011. that's a 38.00 saving now per year but before years end im sure some one will have their hand out for that extra cash.

thanks for the info walleye mike


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This is a Parks and Rec thing...not DNR. There are no longer day passes or annual stickers. Just the passport license plate tab.

If you were to purchase the 10.00 tab at the park now, you'd still be required to get the passport in August when you re-register your plates. 

You are fine to enter all state parks/rec areas/and boat access sites without having to purchase anything until August 2011.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

well i'll say this about that GVDOC.........its the DNR that's goin to write the ticket if ya dont have the right sticker on ya window a DNR launch site.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

steelslam said:


> well i'll say this about that GVDOC.........its the DNR that's goin to write the ticket if ya dont have the right sticker on ya window a DNR launch site.


The Recreation division has it's own commissioned officers that patrol the parking areas for permit violations. DNR yes, but Rec takes care of itself with no funding from the general budget.

Either way, it's only 10.00, per vehicle, for the year of your vehicle registration. AND, the same passport works at all State Parks, Rec Areas, and Boat access sites. No more having to buy two separate permits for BAS and Parks.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Which is probably why the DNR decided to charge people to park at High Rollaway on muskegon river the past few years. Pissed me right off. You could park and river fish at pine or at croton acess on muskegon with never being charged, but because high rollaway had more anglers parking there....the dnr's last ditch effort to make more money before the passport law came into affect.....

ok...now i feel better.....:rant:

i do hope more people pay the dinky 10 bucks on their tags. i did on both our vehicles.....


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

What about the Senior Park stickers? Are they still going to be $6.00 or do I have to go to $10.00? Thank you.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would think they keep the SR stickers the same price. But who knows since I cannot find a good listing of pricing on the dnr's webpage. So hard to find crap on that website. Have a out of stater uncle who wants to know the cost of a daily pass......sounds like 8 bucks....or 29 bucks for seasaonal non resident....but free passes for nat'l parks? but then again sounds like not many decent fishing lakes within the nat'l parks with no entry fee....but maybe in the u.p.......a quiet 500 acre lake with great fishing and no housing are getting fewer and fewer....canada is my last hope....


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

No senior discount. $10 across the board.
Parks and Rec is a division within the Dept of Natural Resources.

Here is the schedule to stay within the law...
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnre/compgrid_325208_7.pdf

A lot of answer here which was already posted.....
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798_58027-234654--,00.html


***Hint for the DNR site - Google what you are looking for, do not use the search within the dnr site.

Examples..."MI DNR Turkey Hunting" gets you this -
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969---,00.html

Google "MI DNR Recreation Passport" - 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_55798---,00.html


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Non-residents are still required to purchase an 8.00 daily permit or 29.00 annual permit.

Be sure also to check yes for the passport when you renew for 2012 as the price to purchase a passport at the park after the fact will be 15.00. By getting the passport when you renew your plates, you'll save money.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Brad for those links. Hard to find on the website.


----------

